# Convergence on Mitsubishi ws-55511



## buck28 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a Mitsubishi ws-55511 with the common convergence IC problem. I replaced the convergence chip (STK393-110) and fired it back up. The convergence is now almost perfect, but, after this fix, the manual fine -tune convergence program will not work. When I go to the adjust convergence screen, it used to have a cross in the center but now it only has a vertical line and the horizontal line is missing. When I try to go to the advanced convergence mode, it will not go there but it goes to an instruction screen that tells what buttons do what and it tells me to go to the info button. Maybe did I not get a cable replaced right or is this possibly corrected with the reset button? This mode was functioning right before I replaced the IC so it must be something I did during the repair. Thanks for any suggestions and help.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Look for a bad connection between the boards on the bridge connectors.


----------

